# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Lên con laser đu theo trào lưu

## IRF945

vùng làm việc 1300x1400.
hình ảnh về em nó.


Các cao nhân xin chém nhẹ tay!!!

----------

Kedoithay, tran1804

----------


## tran1804

> vùng làm việc 1300x1400.
> hình ảnh về em nó.
> 
> 
> Các cao nhân xin chém nhẹ tay!!!


Dạ chào bác!
Bác cho em hỏi, bác dùng phần mền gì để chạy máy thế ạ? Kết nối giữa PC và máy laser bác dùng mạch đệm hay các nc studio vậy bác? 
Em muốn làm 1 con laser để cắt alu quảng cáo nhưng chưa biết kết nối giữa PC và máy laser như thế nào. Hiện tại em dùng Mach3 để điều khiển AC servo nhưng mach3 lại không hỗ trợ cắt và khắc laser.
Xin ý kiến tư vấn của bác! Cảm ơn bác!

----------


## vantuoidep

Bác có ở Hà Nội không ạ. Em cũng đang mầy mò tự dựng 1 con cắt CO2 .
Em dự tính mua bộ acw712
Nếu bác ở HN có sdt xin. Anh em mình giao lưu

----------


## dungtb

Cần linh kiện laser ới em

----------


## IRF945

> Dạ chào bác!
> Bác cho em hỏi, bác dùng phần mền gì để chạy máy thế ạ? Kết nối giữa PC và máy laser bác dùng mạch đệm hay các nc studio vậy bác? 
> Em muốn làm 1 con laser để cắt alu quảng cáo nhưng chưa biết kết nối giữa PC và máy laser như thế nào. Hiện tại em dùng Mach3 để điều khiển AC servo nhưng mach3 lại không hỗ trợ cắt và khắc laser.
> Xin ý kiến tư vấn của bác! Cảm ơn bác!


nếu lên co2 để cắt alu thì không được nhé bác. Cơ bản alu quảng cáo là lớp nhôm mỏng và nhựa ở giữa. Nó cắt ko đẹp vết cắt nhìn ghê lắm. Máy này mình dùng phần mềm của mình. Chưa ngon lắm nên chưa dám share sợ bị trảm.
con này mình đang hoàn thiện cho nó trở thành on in one. 
Vừa laser và cnc luôn. Phù hợp với phần đông a e làm quảng cáo.

----------

Gamo

----------


## tran1804

> nếu lên co2 để cắt alu thì không được nhé bác. Cơ bản alu quảng cáo là lớp nhôm mỏng và nhựa ở giữa. Nó cắt ko đẹp vết cắt nhìn ghê lắm. Máy này mình dùng phần mềm của mình. Chưa ngon lắm nên chưa dám share sợ bị trảm.
> con này mình đang hoàn thiện cho nó trở thành on in one. 
> Vừa laser và cnc luôn. Phù hợp với phần đông a e làm quảng cáo.


Cảm ơn bác nhiều! Hy vọng bác sớm hoàn thiện máy cả phần cứng và phần mềm để ae có dịp học hỏi  :Smile:

----------


## Mr.Cloud

Em có con YM-960 Laser mà bị chuột cắn tanh bành bộ mạch rồi, ko biết nên thay toàn bộ phần mạch hay làm ntn nữa. Bác nào chỉ với

----------


## Mr.Cloud

Em có con laser YM-960 mà phần mạch bị hư hết rồi. Không biết nên làm ntn để phục chế nó nữa.
Nhờ bác nào chỉ với ah

----------


## Gamo

Hư chỗ nào thì thay chỗ đó thui bác. Cẩn thận điện đóm vì 20kv à nha.

----------

Mr.Cloud

----------


## Mr.Cloud

> Hư chỗ nào thì thay chỗ đó thui bác. Cẩn thận điện đóm vì 20kv à nha.


Vấn đề là mình cũng gà mờ, ko biết có ai chung tay với mình nghiên cứu hk nhỉ ?

----------


## nnk

> Vấn đề là mình cũng gà mờ, ko biết có ai chung tay với mình nghiên cứu hk nhỉ ?


vậy thì kêu thợ lại làm, còn không thì mua bộ lòng khác về gắn vô, chứ không biết gì mà chọt chọt vô thì leo nóc tủ ngắm gà lại càng mệt hơn

----------


## Gamo

Ở đây thấy có mấy lão có thể nhờ được: Thư Laser (Thái Bình), IRFxxx (chủ thớt, HCM), nnk (???), CBNN (Cần Thơ), duonghoang (Bình Dương). Bác liên hệ với mấy lão ấy xem sao.

Nếu bác ở SG thì cho mình qua nghía 1 cái nhé. Đang ráp 1 con, cần tham khảo thiết kế của Chị Na.

----------

thucncvt

----------


## nnk

> Ở đây thấy có mấy lão có thể nhờ được: Thư Laser (Thái Bình), IRFxxx (chủ thớt, HCM), nnk (???), CBNN (Cần Thơ), duonghoang (Bình Dương). Bác liên hệ với mấy lão ấy xem sao.
> 
> Nếu bác ở SG thì cho mình qua nghía 1 cái nhé. Đang ráp 1 con, cần tham khảo thiết kế của Chị Na.



con này hình như có mó qua 1 lần, driver 3 pha size 57 qua giảm tốc, X/Y dùng combo 2 ray tròn 2 bên trong hộp nhôm kín mít chạy dây curoa, nói chung là máy mới thì bộ này cứng vững lắm, bật điện lên 1 phát là không kéo nổi, mà nó dỡ cái là làm xác bự quá cỡ so với mấy con phổ thông

----------


## thucncvt

> Em có con laser YM-960 mà phần mạch bị hư hết rồi. Không biết nên làm ntn để phục chế nó nữa.
> Nhờ bác nào chỉ với ah


Bác cần phục chế hay cứu sống nó thì liên hệ Em ,chỉ cần bác còn có 1 thanh sắt ,và cọng dây điện em vẫn cho nó chạy được .hông chi bác còn xác máy ,embireeesns ý tườn trong mơ thanh hiện thực. :Big Grin: 
*Thư Laser (Thái Bình)* Là em

----------


## Mr.Cloud

> Ở đây thấy có mấy lão có thể nhờ được: Thư Laser (Thái Bình), IRFxxx (chủ thớt, HCM), nnk (???), CBNN (Cần Thơ), duonghoang (Bình Dương). Bác liên hệ với mấy lão ấy xem sao.
> 
> Nếu bác ở SG thì cho mình qua nghía 1 cái nhé. Đang ráp 1 con, cần tham khảo thiết kế của Chị Na.


Mình ở Bình Tân đó bác, rảnh ghé kho mình coi. 0909.322.216 số của mình nè.

----------


## Mr.Cloud

> con này hình như có mó qua 1 lần, driver 3 pha size 57 qua giảm tốc, X/Y dùng combo 2 ray tròn 2 bên trong hộp nhôm kín mít chạy dây curoa, nói chung là máy mới thì bộ này cứng vững lắm, bật điện lên 1 phát là không kéo nổi, mà nó dỡ cái là làm xác bự quá cỡ so với mấy con phổ thông


Bộ lòng mới thì nên dùng bộ nào được bác?



> Bác cần phục chế hay cứu sống nó thì liên hệ Em ,chỉ cần bác còn có 1 thanh sắt ,và cọng dây điện em vẫn cho nó chạy được .hông chi bác còn xác máy ,embireeesns ý tườn trong mơ thanh hiện thực.
> *Thư Laser (Thái Bình)* Là em


Tiếc là em ở SG lận.

----------


## nnk

> Bộ lòng mới thì nên dùng bộ nào được bác?
> 
> Tiếc là em ở SG lận.


không biết còn gì sống cái gì chết nên sơ bộ vầy nhe
bo điều khiển + màn hình thì mua AWC608/708 cho tiện dụng giá hơn chục củ/bộ
driver + step nếu thay thì thay về 2 pha cho dễ xài, loại bèo nhất khoảng 500k/bộ ( TB6560 + step size 56, máy cần 2 bộ )
nguồn + bóng láer thì tùy công súất và thương hiệu giá sẽ từ vài triệu tới vài chục triệu/ bộ

----------

Mr.Cloud

----------


## manhtuan147

Em mới nghiên cứu về máy nên chưa biết cần gì. Các bác tư vấn e làm 1 cái laser co2 cắt thiệp cần những gì ạ bàn máy đủ để cắt a3. Giá tầm bao nhiêu với ống 30w ạ. Cám ơn các bác

----------


## GORLAK

> Ở đây thấy có mấy lão có thể nhờ được: Thư Laser (Thái Bình), IRFxxx (chủ thớt, HCM), nnk (???), CBNN (Cần Thơ), duonghoang (Bình Dương). Bác liên hệ với mấy lão ấy xem sao.
> 
> Nếu bác ở SG thì cho mình qua nghía 1 cái nhé. Đang ráp 1 con, cần tham khảo thiết kế của Chị Na.


Hỏi ku P kìa bác gà

----------

Gamo

----------


## Kedoithay

Chẹp quá. Em cũng đang ngâm cứu mấy con máy của các bác để tự ráp 1 con đây  :Smile:

----------


## thanhsang_cd

bạn ở tân bình. cần thì alo mình qua kiểm tra cho. mình ở quang trung. 0919.18.09.08

----------

Đăng Tuấn

----------

